# Hard Talk, Hard Hearts, Heartache: Gaza



## spnadmin (Mar 26, 2009)

*On behalf of forum member VaheguruSeekr ji -- Something to consider *

*                     Israel troops admit Gaza abuses                 *






    Israel frequently claims to possess the most moral army in the world.

*An Israeli military college has printed damning soldiers' accounts of the killing of civilians and vandalism during recent operations in Gaza.*
One account tells of a sniper killing a mother and children at close range whom troops had told to leave their home. 

Another speaker at the seminar described what he saw as the "cold blooded murder" of a Palestinian woman. 

The army has defended its conduct during the Gaza offensive but said it would investigate the testimonies. 

The Israeli army has said it will investigate the soldiers' accounts. The testimonies were published by the military academy at Oranim College. Graduates of the academy, who had served in Gaza, were speaking to new recruits at a seminar. 








*The climate in general [was that] lives of Palestinians are much, much less important than the lives of our soldiers*



​ Soldier testimony      "[The testimonies] conveyed an atmosphere in which one feels entitled to use unrestricted force against Palestinians," academy director Dany Zamir told public radio. 

Heavy civilian casualties during the three-week operation which ended in the blockaded coastal strip on 18 January provoked an international outcry. 

Correspondents say the testimonies undermine Israel's claims that troops took care to protect non-combatants and accusations that Hamas militants were responsible for putting civilians into harm's way. 

*'Less important'* 
The Palestinian woman and two of her children were allegedly shot after they misunderstood instructions about which way to walk having been ordered out of their home by troops. 

"The climate in general... I don't know how to describe it.... the lives of Palestinians, let's say, are much, much less important than the lives of our soldiers," an infantry squad leader is quoted saying. In another cited case, a commander ordered troops to kill an elderly woman walking on a road, even though she was easily identifiable and clearly not a threat. 

Testimonies, which were given by combat pilots and infantry soldiers, also included allegations of unnecessary destruction of Palestinian property. "We would throw everything out of the windows to make room and order. Everything... Refrigerators, plates, furniture. The order was to throw all of the house's contents outside," a soldier said. 

One non-commissioned officer related at the seminar that an old woman crossing a main road was shot by soldiers. "I don't know whether she was suspicious, not suspicious, I don't know her story… I do know that my officer sent people to the roof in order to take her out… It was cold-blooded murder," he said. 

The transcript of the session for the college's Yitzhak Rabin pre-military course, which was held last month, appeared in a newsletter published by the academy. Israeli human rights groups have criticised the military for failing to properly investigate violations of the laws of war in Gaza despite plenty of evidence of possible war crimes. 

*'Moral army'* 
The soldiers' testimonies also reportedly told of an unusually high intervention by military and non-military rabbis, who circulated pamphlets describing the war in religious terminology. 

 Palestinian civilians paid a heavy price during the three-week Israeli operation.          "All the articles had one clear message," one soldier said. "We are the people of Israel, we arrived in the country almost by miracle, now we need to fight to uproot the gentiles who interfere with re-conquering the Holy Land." "Many soldiers' feelings were that this was a war of religion," he added. 

Defence Minister Ehud Barak told Israel Radio that the findings would be examined seriously. "I still say we have the most moral army in the world. Of course there may be exceptions but I have absolutely no doubt this will be inspected on a case-by-case basis," he said. 

Medical authorities say more than 1,300 Palestinians were killed during Israel's 22-day operation, including some 440 children, 110 women, and dozens of elderly people. 
The stated aim was to curb rocket and mortar fire by militants from Gaza. Thirteen Israelis, including three civilians were killed.
*
Source BBC NEWS | Middle East | Israel troops admit Gaza abuses*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 26, 2009)

Sad...very sad indeed.
War..and especially one that has gone on for the past 60 years...takes a huge toll on everyone involved..
and emotionally tired men often lose their sense of fairness/spirituality/compassion etc..and begin to see everyone as the enemy...REMEMBER...How the Governor of Sirhind..Ordered the brutal murder of the chhotteh sahibzadehs.....the INNOCENT FACES of the 5 year old Zorawar Singh and 7 year old Fateh Singh didnt strike any chord of compassion in anyone......except the Nawab of Malerjotla !! As far as they were all concerned..these children were the sons of the Mortal enemy of the State..and must be destroyed. The Old GRANDMOTHER..mata gujree was also murdered in the same situation..MOTHER of the Enemy of the State !! Imagine a 70 year old grandmother..and 5/7 year old children..enemies of the state !! to be buried ALIVE in a Brick Wall... IF that was to happen TODAY...wouldnt that be all over the Google/CNN/CBN/BBC...pictures of the Wall and all ?? Would there be any "blame" on anyone ?? or JUSTIFICATIONS..loudly proclaimed by either side...Strange ? NOT REALLY......Similar things happened in 1984..all over Punjab..Delhi..Kanpur..etc etc...in the World's BIGGEST democracy...
The "State of Israel " lives in hourly danger of exploding bombs,,suicide bombers..rockets...calls to drive the Isrealis into the SEA..rise daily from its neighbours...i wonder how they sleep at night...Continous War for 60 years.... BOTH HANDS are needed to CLAP.....Who cries for the innocents ??:}--}: depends on ones religion...politics...?? and so many other things....NO ONE is REALLY "neutral"


----------



## mahanbir singh (Mar 27, 2009)

we need loud thinkers  & protestors to stop this nonesense. 
what big powers are doing? They see the innocent killings & do nothing.They just watch the brutal killings. This is not a sign of humanity but insanity.
We all talk about peace but we hardly do any thing to work for peace.
All this blood shed is in the name of a religion or a peice of land or what?
Cant we solve any problem without guns, bombs & battels?
Man has made so much advance in war technology & economy & agriculture but remains stupid as it has not advanced in the field of Spirtuality.
Man fail to recognize that we all are one.
MANAS KI JAT SBHEY EKE PAHICHANBO THE GIVEN BY GURU GOBIND SINGH JI HAS FALLEN ON DEAF EARS.
As long as man does not change his beliefs that we are one man's behaviour will not change. 
Behaviours dont change with bombs & battles. They change with change of beliefs. May God us wisdom to think & act as we all are one. EK PITA EKAS KE HUM BARAK.
WITH LOVE
MAHANBIR SINGH


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 28, 2009)

Once it was  called the "Indian Sub Continent"...for the sake of "peace' it was divided into TWO !! Did Peace come..NO..but THREE WARS did ....and then it was further divided into THREE....did peace come..NO...Further WARS are on the cards...SRI Lanka..civil war...Pakistan..exploding bombs in mosques kill own co-religionists......Afghanistan...war...1862 China invaded and grabbed large tracts of Indian Land..a further Major WAR of Aggression is expected from way of Tibet in 2017 (Indian Intelligence reports)...while war rages on in Southern Phillipines..Mindanao..in Souther Thailand..in Middle east...in Timor..in Sumatra Indonesia...in the South Americas..in Europe..in Russia..
And MAN continues to destroy the planet..with green house emisiions..depleting the ozone layer..depleting the fossil fuels....pollution...depleting the fresh water resources...
Aggressive Religious Fanatics continue their overzealous converisons and subversions...I pity the Mother Earth and its Inhabitants...Cry my Beloved Earth..CRY
ONLY the Teachings of the One Truly Universal Scripture..SGGS can change these attitudes and bring real peace....but SIKHS continue to "enforce copyright" issues on the SGGS and refuse to lift the covers of the SGGS so that its GYAAN can shine forth..we have the Lighthouse..but we refuse to open the glass windows..Manas ki Jaat ek Pehchanbo ?? We even refuse to let the SIKHS be "EK JAAT"..what about the entire humanity ?? Is there hope ?? Hope springs eternal..:happy:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 28, 2009)

When religions demark their territories, they show how worse they are in their mentality than the animals that do that with their urine. The name of the astronaut who wrote a book I read a long time ago slipped my mind at the moment. His journey to the space changed his whole perspective about humanity. What he saw was a small speck in this vast Milky Way and he wrote and I am paraphrasing it now, ' Do we have to bring the all humanity up here so that we can teach ourselves about our divisions and demarcations'?

It is not about who is a Sikh and who is not? Whose pug is more starched and whose whiskers have more mousse splattered on them? 

It is all about the message that our Gurus taught us, showed us through their sacrifices, created the concept of langar and pangat, built Harmander Sahib with 4 doors to welcome all humanity and here we are letting our uneducated honchos- the so called the care takers of Sikhi sitting cross-legged on top of this treasure like snakes.

The message of true love is more vital and urgent now than ever before.

As they say, one can awaken the one who is asleep but one can not awaken the sleepwalker.

Let  us, as SPNers take the first concrete steps to awaken the sleepwalkers and create a chain of love so our Gurus' message is linked universally to all especially at the places where it is needed the most, because lots of innocents are dying from hunger, war, neglect. Many are being raped by the marauders who are supposed to be their caretakers in places like Darfur and others.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## mahanbir singh (Apr 1, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Once it was called the "Indian Sub Continent"...for the sake of "peace' it was divided into TWO !! Did Peace come..NO..but THREE WARS did ....and then it was further divided into THREE....did peace come..NO...Further WARS are on the cards...SRI Lanka..civil war...Pakistan..exploding bombs in mosques kill own co-religionists......Afghanistan...war...1862 China invaded and grabbed large tracts of Indian Land..a further Major WAR of Aggression is expected from way of Tibet in 2017 (Indian Intelligence reports)...while war rages on in Southern Phillipines..Mindanao..in Souther Thailand..in Middle east...in Timor..in Sumatra Indonesia...in the South Americas..in Europe..in Russia..
> And MAN continues to destroy the planet..with green house emisiions..depleting the ozone layer..depleting the fossil fuels....pollution...depleting the fresh water resources...
> Aggressive Religious Fanatics continue their overzealous converisons and subversions...I pity the Mother Earth and its Inhabitants...Cry my Beloved Earth..CRY
> ONLY the Teachings of the One Truly Universal Scripture..SGGS can change these attitudes and bring real peace....but SIKHS continue to "enforce copyright" issues on the SGGS and refuse to lift the covers of the SGGS so that its GYAAN can shine forth..we have the Lighthouse..but we refuse to open the glass windows..Manas ki Jaat ek Pehchanbo ?? We even refuse to let the SIKHS be "EK JAAT"..what about the entire humanity ?? Is there hope ?? Hope springs eternal..:happy:


 
piarey Gyani ji,
You have beutifull described what is going on in the world
You are absolutely right when you say that teachihgs of SGGS change the attitudes.
SGGS IS A LIGHT HOUSE FOR THE ENTIRE WORLD.
WE HAVE PUSHED THE LIGHT HOUSE UNDER THE BUSHEL. IT WAS MEANT TO BE HUNG ON THE MOUNTAIN TOP SO THAT EVERY ONE CAN SEE THE LIGHT.
WHEN WE SIKHS OURSELVES DO NOT OPEN THE PAGES OF SGGS HOW CAN WE SHOW THE LIGHT TO OTHERS?
THERE IS NO GOOD PARCHARAK OR KATHAKAR WHO CAN SPREAD THE MESSAGE.
WITH SO MUCH MONEY & RESOURCES AT OUR DISPOSAL WE ARE DOING NOTHING.
WE LISTEN TO GOOD KIRTAN BUT WE HAVE NO INTEREST IN GOOD SERMONS .
I in my small way speak in Gurdwaras & teach the message of ONENESS. 
I have just returnes from Melbourne where i was asked to do Katha. i made it a point to REMIND the SADH SANGAT the concept of ONENESS & LOVENESS.
WE ALL ARE TECHERS. LET US TEACH OUR CHILDREN FIRST.THEN THE FAMILY & FRIENDS THEN THE COMMUNITY & THEN THE WHOLE HUMANITY.
WE MUST TEACH GUMUKHI , OUR MOTHER TONGUE. IT IS UNFORTUNATE THAT ENGLISH BEING A COMMON LANGUAGE OF THE WORLD WE ARE NOT TEACHING OURSELVES THE LANGUAGE OF OUR GURUS TO EXACTLY KNOW THE FEELINGS OF OUR GURUS THRU READING OF GURBANI OURSELVES RATHER THAN ENGLISH TRANSLATION OR TRANSLITERATION/
I FIND A LARGE % OF SIKHS DO NOT KNOW ONE AKHAR OF GURMUKHI.
HOW WE CAN DIP IN THE SAROVAR OF NECTAR OF GURBANI & DRINK THE AMRIT.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 2, 2009)

Lets also see the other side of the story before we blame Israel








 MARCH

*Axe-wielding terrorist kills boy, 16, wounds 7-year-old*
Two cops killed in Jordan Valley attack
JANUARY

3 soldiers killed as IDF pushes deeper into northern Gaza cities
UPDATE: Fallen officer had been married less than a year
4 soldiers and an officer killed in 24 hours
UPDATE: ’How the heroes have fallen’
UPDATE: ’He simply loved to live’
IDF soldier killed in Jabalya mortar shell attack






 DECEMBER

3 Israelis killed in attacks on South
Kassam shrapnel kills Netivot man
OCTOBER

Arab kills man, wounds cop in Jerusalem
JULY

Border guard wounded in attack dies
Goldwasser, Regev to be laid to rest after 2 uncertain years
3 killed, 44 wounded in Jerusalem terror attack
UPDATE: Mother saves baby, killed seconds later
JUNE

Gaza shell kills kibbutz father of 3
MAY

An elderly woman was killed by a Kassam rocket, while visiting her son
Kibbutznik killed by mortar fire
APRIL

Two Israeli security guards killed near Tulkarm
Three soldiers killed in Gaza ambush
UPDATE: ’I always told him, ’Take care of yourself’’
UPDATE: Fallen Beduin tracker was proud to serve
Two killed by terrorists in Nahal Oz
Druze commando buried: ’You were not killed in vain’
MARCH

8 students murdered in Mercaz Harav in Jerusalem
UPDATE: Relatives mourn studious, kindhearted teenagers
Soldier killed by bomb at Gaza border
Two soldiers killed in Gaza buried in J’lem, Beersheba
FEBRUARY

’My children were left with no father, and I lost the love of my life’
Dimona bombing: Immigrant success story comes to tragic end
JANUARY

Policeman killed by terrorists outside Jerusalem
Murdered volunteer one of hundreds who ’love Israel’ says Kibbutz movement






 DECEMBER

Victims, 2 off-duty soldiers, were boyhood friends
NOVEMBER

Israeli killed by terrorists near Karnei Shomron in W. Bank
OCTOBER

Father of 3 killed in Gaza firefight
SEPTEMBER

Paratrooper killed in Nablus — two weeks before his release
MAY

10th Israeli killed in rocket attack
Sderot woman killed as Kassam smashes into her car
JANUARY

Three killed in first Eilat suicide attack as Gaza terrorist infiltrates through Egypt 






 NOVEMBER

'I saw him lying on the ground with blood on his face' 
IDF soldier killed in fierce Beit Hanun firefight
SEPTEMBER

IDF tracker killed during operation in central Gaza Strip
AUGUST

Soldier killed in minefield accident in southern Lebanon
Soldier killed in Jordan Valley attack
*Lebanon 2: A heavy toll - 43 civilians and 120 IDF soldiers*
Officer killed in Baalbek raid
Nine soldiers were killed in final day of fighting
25 soldiers killed in Lebanon
UPDATE: Son of anti-war author Grossman dies in battle
Reservist slain as fierce fighting rages on in Lebanon
Katyusha kills mother and son
15 soldiers killed in the bloodiest day of fighting
Two Paratroopers killed in gun battle in Bint Jbail
UPDATE: Fallen comrades: the faces behind the names
Three soldiers killed in southern Lebanon
3 IDF soldiers killed, five wounded in heavy fighting near Bint Jbail
12 reserve soldiers killed by rockets
UPDATE: The 12 faces behind the names
Three killed in Haifa rocket attack
UPDATE: Jews, Arabs mourn their dead together in Haifa
24 Israelis killed in three days
UPDATE: 8 civilians, 4 soldiers killed in bloodiest day of war
UPDATE: Man, daughter buried side by side in Acre
UPDATE: Sgt. Or Shahar, 20, killed in Lebanon 
UPDATE: Two reserve soldiers were killed
IDF soldier killed in battle with Hizbullah in Aita a-Sha’ab
Rocket kills American oleh at Kibbutz Sa’ar
3 soldiers killed in Hizbullah ambush
JULY

Aksa Brigades claim murder of Israeli
8 soldiers killed in Battle of Bint Jbail. Paratrooper slain in separate firefight
2 soldiers, 2 pilots killed
Two killed, more than 14 hurt, as Katyushas hit Haifa
Israel laid four soldiers and one pilot to rest
UPDATE: Fifth Egoz soldier killed in Lebanon came to Israel alone from Ukraine
UPDATE: A father’s eulogy for a slain soldier
Two soldiers killed in clash with Hizbullah inside Lebanon
UPDATE: The little prince of Platoon Aleph
2 children killed as rockets hit Nazareth
Rocket kills father running for shelter
Soldier killed while tracking down bomber in Nablus
Family of killed railway worker believes government is doing the right thing
Grandmother and grandson killed: Martial law in North as rockets hit Tiberias
Sailor killed, three missing as Hizbullah, helped by Iran, fires missile at Israeli ship 
UPDATE: Sailors’ bodies identified after warship strike
2 Israelis killed in barrage on North
8 killed on the Northern border. Families reel from news of deaths
UPDATE: The stories behind the faces
Soldier killed. 3 abandoned settlements retaken
JUNE

Asheri shot in head Sunday immediately after abduction
IDF poised for Gaza offensive after 2 soldiers killed
APRIL

A final kiss good-bye
UPDATE: American teen wounded in Tel Aviv bombing dies of wounds
MARCH

Kedumim deaths may have prevented greater tragedy
Father of two killed in Samaria shooting
FEBRUARY

Palestinian kills mother of three in Petah Tikva






 DECEMBER

Bomber kills IDF officer, two Palestinians
Father of five killed in Hebron Hills ambush
Soldier killed at capital checkpoint
Suicide attack kills five outside mall; Islamic Jihad claims responsibility
UPDATE: Guard dies preventing greater carnage
NOVEMBER

IDF soldier killed during arrest of Islamic Jihad member
OCTOBER

5 dead in Hadera market suicide bombing
UPDATE: Hadera death toll rises to 6
3 dead, 5 wounded in shooting attacks
SEPTEMBER

Hamas kidnaps, brutally murders J’lem candy maker
JULY

2 killed, 3 wounded in attack near Kfar Darom
Dana Galkovitch, 22, killed by Kassam
Three killed in suicide bombing at Netanya mall 
UPDATE: Netanya bombing death toll rises to 5
JUNE

Soldier killed, 3 wounded in clashes with Hizbullah
Teenager dies of wounds sustained in Beit Hagai attack
Teen slain, 4 wounded in terror attack
Islamic Jihad gunmen kill Israeli driving to work
IDF soldier killed, 2 wounded in Philadelphi shooting attack
MAY

Paratrooper killed in shootout
FEBRUARY

Israel weighs Syria retaliation for TA attack
JANUARY

Sderot teenager succumbs to wounds from Kassam attack
Shin Bet back in the line of fire
Six Israelis killed in attack at Karni
Father of five killed in Morag roadside bombing
Erez bombing victim dies 10 days after attack
Soldier killed, four wounded in roadside shootings






 DECEMBER

Security guard slain in terror shooting
Terror suspected in moshav murder
Thai worker killed in mortar attack on Gush Katif settlement
Five soldiers killed in Gaza; Israel vows harsh response
Soldier killed, 4 wounded in explosion near Karni Crossing
NOVEMBER

Captain Moshe Taranto killed in Rafah arms tunnel collapse
Suicide bomber kills three at Tel Aviv’s Carmel Market
OCTOBER

Soldier killed in Gaza mortar attack
Soldier slain in Gaza
Soldier killed in shooting attack in the West Bank
IDF concludes Sinai rescue operation — 13 Israelis among 32 bombing victims
SEPTEMBER

Civilian, two soldiers gunned down in Gaza
Two toddlers killed in rocket attack
Mortar kills woman in Neveh Dekalim
3 soldiers killed as terrorists infiltrate IDF post in Morag
Two killed in Jerusalem bombing
16 killed in double Beersheba bombing
AUGUST

PA policeman kills Itamar father of seven
JULY

One dead as bomb ends Gush Dan lull
IDF commando killed in clashes with PFLP in Nablus
Israeli killed in Fatah shooting laid to rest
JUNE

Sderot buries its dead
Soldier killed in tunnel blast laid to rest
MAY

Paratrooper captain killed in Nablus
2 soldiers killed; IDF leaves Rafah
Five soldiers killed in 2nd attack on APC in Gaza
Six soldiers killed in Gaza mine blast
Border tense after Hizbullah kills soldier
Mother, 4 daughters, killed in Gaza shooting attack
APRIL

Yaniv Mashiach is Israel’s 21,782nd war-fatality
Suicide bomber kills 1, wounds 3 at Erez
Terrorist kills Avnei Hefetz man, wounds daughter
MARCH

IAF strikes Gaza in retaliation for Ashdod Port attacks
FEBRUARY

Reservist killed in Erez gunfight
Young couple slain in roadside shooting
Jerusalem suicide bomber kills eight
JANUARY

Eleven killed, 50 hurt in suicide bus bombing
Slain soldier loved his job
Suicide attack at Erez Crossing kills four
Father of five slain by terrorists in shooting attack






 DECEMBER

PFLP suicide bomber kills 4
Two Officers, two friends, died side by side
NOVEMBER

Warnings preceded murders at fence
Female tourist dies in Eilat-Aqaba attack
9th Tzrifin victim dies
Two soldiers killed by gunman
OCTOBER

Three Netzarim victims mourned
Adi, Sarit and Alon are no more
Three IDF soldiers killed in Fatah ambush
21st victim of Haifa attack laid to rest
Haifa bombing claims 20th victim
Soldier killed by Hizbullah fire
19 killed in Haifa suicide bombing
SEPTEMBER

Baby killed in Rosh Hashana attack
Soldier, four gunmen killed in Hebron, Gaza
Explosion destroys Jerusalem coffee shop; at least 6 killed
Eight soldiers killed in suicide bombing at Tzrifin army base
Naval commando killed in Nablus
Soldier killed in Jenin ambush
AUGUST

22nd victim of Jerusalem bus bombing dies
Fatah cell murders Homesh man. Wounded wife gives birth in seventh month
20 dead, including 6 children, in Jerusalem terror bus bomb
Teenager killed in Hizbullah attack on Shlomo
Commando killed in battle at Hamas bomb factory
JULY

Missing soldier found murdered
Terrorist kills one, wounds one in TA
'Why was this holy woman taken?'
JUNE

Naval commando killed in crackdown on Hamas
Bezeq worker shot dead by 15-year-old terrorist
Park Hotel terror attack claims another victim
Eli man slain in ambush day after son's wedding
Moshav grocer slain by suicide bomber
Murder of seven-year-old girl wracks family, community
Soldier killed, 2 wounded in Fatah attacks
Terrorists slay Netanya man
Suicide bomber kills 16 in Jerusalem. Hamas terrorist disguised as haredi
Five soldiers killed in Gaza, Hebron. Hamas, Fatah, Islamic Jihad claim joint attack
MAY

3 dead in shopping mall as Israel sustains wave of bombings
Seven killed in Jerusalem bus bombing
Kiryat Arba couple killed by Hebron suicide bomber
Terrorists kill Givat Ze'ev man on way to work near Ofra
Father murdered, daughter, 6, hurt in West Bank attack
APRIL

Terror attack in Tel Aviv, 3 dead, 50 wounded
One dead, 14 hurt in central Israel suicide blast
IDF photographer, five Palestinians killed in Rafah
Canadian-born IDF officer laid to rest
Soldier, 2 civilians killed in attackshttp://info.jpost.com/C002/Supplements/CasualtiesOfWar/2003_04_15.html#2
Terrorists kill two soldiers, wound nine at Jordan Valley army base
MARCH

Haifa bus bomber kills 15, wounds dozens
Couple slain in Kiryat Arba
After soldier killed, IDF reinforces Hebron
Paratrooper killed in sweep of Palestinian village
Reservist, two leading Hamas terrorists killed in clashes
Israeli motorist slain near Jenin
FEBRUARY

IDF nabs would-be suicide bomber
IDF officer killed by sniper fire in Bethlehem
'You took the strong from us'
Soldier shot dead by sniper in Gush Katif
JANUARY 

Elderly man stoned to death in Jordan Valley
Two bombers kill 22 in Tel Aviv. Casualties include many foreign workers
Chinese woman wounded in TA bombing dies
Terrorist infiltrators kill two, wound six. Moshavnik murdered in shooting attack near Afula
Soldier slain on Egyptian border
Terrorists kill father of 5 at Shabbat dinner
Three soldiers slain in Hebron hills





JANUARY 

Four soldiers killed in border clash. Sharon pledges response to terror acts
Soldier killed following terrorist's death. Al-Aksa Brigade claims shooting near Tulkarm, says cease-fire is over
Two murdered in terror attacks
Gunmen kill Israeli Arab
Six killed in Hadera terror attack. Terrorist slain after spraying bullets at bar mitzva guests
Two die from Tuesday attack of their wounds
Victim of blast died pursuing passion for painting
FEBRUARY 

Three killed in Jordan Valley attack. Mother, daughter, soldier slain in terrorist infiltration at Hamra
Teen terror cell kills woman in Jerusalem park. Assailant drops dead after chase
Elderly woman slain in ambush
Two women soldiers slain in Beersheba. Two terrorists shot dead at entrance to IDF base
Two crewmen from ill-fated tank laid to rest
Gunmen kill soldier at IDF roadblock
Two teens killed by mall suicide bomber. 29 wounded, 6 seriously, in Karnei Shomron attack. Palestinians fire Kassam rockets. IAF bombs PA posts in Jabaliya. Islamic Jihad leader killed
Terrorists kill four in two attacks. 5 p.m.- Policeman slain in suicide bombing near Ma'ale Adumim. 7 p.m. - Two soldiers, woman murdered, three wounded in Gush Katif
Six soldiers killed at roadblock. Gunmen burst into outpost near Ramallah, shoot at close range then escape unharmed
Man killed in drive-by shooting
Two killed in attack near Nokdim. Wounded woman delivers healthy baby after being shot
Policewoman dies of wounds from shooting in Jerusalem
16-year-old Karnei Shomron suicide bombing victim dies
Palestinian worker kills boss in Atarot 
Soldier, 13 Palestinians killed in clashes. IDF enters Balata, Jenin camps; US urges restraint
MARCH 

Proud brother remembers soldier killed in Jenin
Bomber kills eleven in Jerusalem. Two babies among dead, 57 wounded in Beit Yisrael attack
25 minutes, 25 bullets, 10 dead
10th capital bombing victim dies
'For how long must we suffer?' 2 Kassam rockets hit Sderot. 5 killed in 3 separate attacks. Army Strikes PA after day of terror
Efrat woman killed in shooting
IDF launches massive strike against Gaza. Two soldiers killed during anti-terror operations
Terrorist kills five in Atzmona. Hamas claims midnight Gaza attack
IDF captures 600 in Tulkarm sweep. More than 50 Palestinians and one soldier killed
Young lives lost in a Moment of terror
Soldier killed by terrorist posing as worker
Terrorists slay 6 in Galilee attack. Area residents confined to homes 
Man killed, 9 wounded by terrorists
Soldier, Force 17 official killed in Ramallah
3 soldiers killed as tank hits mine. Gaza roadside attack is second in a month
Terrorist kills young woman in Kfar Saba
Hamas gunmen kill soldier, wound three
Seven killed in Wadi Ara bus bombing. Islamic Jihad takes credit. Cease-fire talks move ahead. Sharon, Peres blast Arafat
Jerusalem couple, soldier slain in King George blast
Gunman fires at bus, kills teacher
TIPH won't blame Palestinians for shooting deaths
Netanya Pessah massacre toll rises to 29
Terrorist kills 4 in Eilon Moreh
IDF invades Arafat's Ramallah compound
Female suicide bomber kills 2 at capital supermarket
Eilon Moreh, Netzarim terror victims laid to rest
Border policeman killed thwarting terror attack
15 killed in Haifa restaurant bombing. Husband, wife, child among victims
APRIL 

Hero policeman laid to rest
Palestinian sniper kills reservist near Har Homa
Officer killed in Jenin as army expands operation against terror
3 soldiers killed in fighting
Soldiers, civilians killed in battle and terror attacks laid to rest
Three soldiers killed in Jenin. IDF fires LAW rocket at Arafat's HQ
IDF withdrawing from Kalkilya and Tulkarm. Two soldiers killed in Jenin
Ambushed in Jenin. 15 soldiers slain
8 killed in Yagur bus bombing. Bus driver: Terrorist wore IDF fatigues
6 killed, 84 wounded in Jerusalem bombing
Gunman kills border policeman at Erez
Naval commando, two gunmen killed
Peduel mourns loss of devoted rabbi
Terrorists murder four in Adora
MAY 

An admirable man
At least 16 killed in Rishon attack
Gush Katif farmer murdered by Palestinian laborer
Netanya bombing kills 3, wounds 50
2 killed, 40 wounded by suicide bomber in Rishon Lezion
IDF reenters Bethlehem. Soldier killed in Tulkarm gun battle
Petah Tikva terror victims to be buried today
3 teens killed at Itamar yeshiva. Man slain on Ramallah bypass road
JUNE 

Suicide bomber kills 17 near Megiddo
Youth killed by terrorist sniper
Terrorists kill three in Karmei Tzur infiltration
A funeral instead of graduation
Soldiers killed in Dugit attack are laid to rest
19 killed in Jerusalem bus bombing
6 killed in north Jerusalem attack
4 family members slain in Itamar infiltration
Officer dies of wounds from Gaza Strip attack
JULY 

Jerusalem soldier killed in Rafah
7 dead in attack on Emmanuel bus. Three generations of one family among the victims
Officer killed by Emmanuel terrorists buried
5 killed in Tisha Be'av terror attack. Dozens hurt as two suicide bombers strike near old Tel Aviv bus station
Four killed in Fatah ambushes near Hebron. Settlement leaders call for IDF to expel Arabs from Yata
Brothers killed delivering fuel to Palestinians
8 killed, 86 wounded in Hebrew U. attack. Hamas claims responsibility; says it 'avenged Shehadeh'
AUGUST 

Israeli lynched outside Tulkarm. A-G approves deportations to Gaza
'This hasn't happened here since 1948' 
Eli couple killed in drive-by shooting
Wife slain as husband came to rescue her
Ninth HU bombing victim buried
Soldier slain by Gaza sniper
SEPTEMBER

Father of 4 slain on Samaria road
Body of Ma'aleh Adumim man found in garbage dump
Suicide bomber kills policeman at Umm el-Fahm junction
Six victims of Tel Aviv suicide bombing buried
Father killed, 3 sons wounded in Hebron attack
Naval commando officer killed near Tulkarm
Hundreds mourn Ari Weiss
OCTOBER

Modi'in man dies of wounds suffered in terrorist ambush
Bomber kills one, wounds 30 near Bar-Ilan U.
14 dead, 65 wounded in bus bombing. No wide-scale retaliation expected
Nation buries three soldiers killed in Ariel suicide bombing
Aksa Martyrs Brigades claims responsibility for Hermesh murders. Hermesh teenage terror victims buried
NOVEMBER

Two Argentinean immigrants died in Kfar Saba attack
Palestinian worker murders two in Gaza
Soldier slain in Gaza
Terrorist kills 5 including mother, two young sons
12 killed in Hebron Shabbat eve ambush
Mother of 7 killed in attack
11 die in Jerusalem bus bombing. Grandmother, grandson, mother, son among dead
Navy intercepts explosives-packed Palestinian boat. IDF tracker killed by Hamas leading patrol in Gaza
3 Israelis, 9 Kenyans killed in Mombasa hotel bombing
6 killed in Beit She'an terror attack
DECEMBER

Two soldiers killed in Hebron. Jewish community condemns government inaction after last attack
IDF divides Gaza in 3 after murder of rabbi
Four slain, 10 wounded in attack on Otniel yeshiva





JANUARY 

Gush Katif man feared lynched 
Youth lured to death near Ramallah
Taba talks halted after 2 Israelis murdered. Hamas claims responsibility
Jerusalem man shot dead. Fatah claims responsibility for ambush near Atarot
Ofra man killed in drive-by shooting
FEBRUARY 

Two Israelis gunned down
Palestinian sniper kills IDF soldier in Gaza
Gush Etzion man shot dead on tunnel road
Eight killed in bus terror attack. Palestinian driver from Gaza rams into crowd waiting at bus stop near Holon
Three shot in attack near Atarot
MARCH 

One dies in terrorist taxi bomb. Hamas man also suspected of Wednesday's Tel Aviv blast
Suicide bomber kills 3 in Netanya. Security forces braced for further attempts
Baruch Cohen shot on way to work
Baby murdered in Hebron attack. IDF orders residents to leave Abu Sneneh
Raids come after two teens killed in suicide bombing
APRIL 

2 soldiers killed by Palestinian sniper fire
Prostitute found murdered near Haifa Port
Beit Shemesh man murdered near Ramallah
Physician killed in terror blast. Suicide bomber leaves 50 wounded 
GSS involved in murder investigation
Netanya man killed in drive-by shooting
MAY 

'How can I say kaddish alone?' Assaf Hershkovitz killed in terror ambush three months after father
Guard killed by terrorists at isolated farm near Itamar
Terrorists murder teens near Tekoa. Ssharon demands PA halt terror
Israel to compensate families of slain Romanians
Israeli woman killed in ambush. Father also wounded in terrorist shooting near Ma'aleh Michmash
Arafat: Decisive battle on for Palestine. Five killed by suicide bomber at Netanya mall
Israeli killed in shooting near Ariel. Attack comes one day after IDF cease-fire
Body of missing contractor found near Tulkarm
Efrat women killed on way to funeral. Gilad Zar, 40, murdered in morning; Sarah Blaustein, 53, Esther Alvan, 20, gunned down later on tunnel road
Fourth terror killing this week. Mevo Dotan man hit in drive-by shooting
JUNE 

21 dead, more than 90 wounded by suicide bomber
Sharon at baby's funeral: 'I came here to cry with you'
Monk's shooting shocks church
Palestinian collaborator kills IDF operator
Two Israelis slain by terrorists. Settlers: Sharon is responsible
Second Homesh man murdered. Settlers: We are sitting ducks 
2 soldiers killed in Gaza; Sharon off to US. PM: Our patience is running out
Young mother killed by terrorists
JULY 

Police hunting two terrorists in shepherd's slaying 
Israeli slain on Green Line
New terror alert issued. IDF officer killed in bombing
Ambushes near Kiryat Arba leave 2 dead
Suicide bomber kills two soldiers in Binyamina attack
Fatah group claims slaying of Jerusalem youth. Police believe victim was abducted to Ramallah
Teenager killed in drive-by shooting. Gunmen fire on family car outside capital
AUGUST 

Israeli woman killed in road ambush, 5 hurt. Rafah police station hit in retaliation for mortar attacks in Gaza 
Israeli shot dead in Jordan. Two Arab groups claim responsibility for murder of Ra'anana businessman
Jordan Valley man slain in drive-by shooting
Palestinian 'collaborator' shot, killed
15 killed in Jerusalem suicide bombing. Cabinet deliberates retaliation for attack
Terrorists kill teenage girl on Mount Gilboa
Palestinians infiltrate IDF base, kill 3. DFLP gunman surprise soldiers in Gaza outpost; tanks move on Rafah
Couple shot dead in ambush, children lighly hurt 
Merchant gunned down near Tulkarm
A helper and friend
Ashdod truck driver killed near Nablus
Modi'in man slain in Palestinian restaurant
SEPTEMBER 

Officer killed, 2nd hurt in ambush. Shots fired at capital's Pisgat Ze'ev
Five killed as terror hits nationwide. First Israeli Arab suicide bomber strikes at Nahariya train station
Gunmen kill two border policemen
Woman slain in drive-by shooting
Soldier killed in Ramallah incursion
Cabinet reviews cease-fire after drive-by murder. Mother of three shot near Tekoa
Woman slain in Jordan Valley attack
OCTOBER 

Elei Sinai buries a daughter, cancels anniversary celebrations
Three killed, 16 hurt in Afula terror attack
Violence continues despite Arafat's warning to factions
Kibbutz man dies confronting bomber
Terrorists murder Mevo Dotan woman in roadside ambush
Rehavam Ze'evi assasinated. PFLP claims responsibility for Jerusalem hotel shooting
Hiker killed in terror ambush. Tanzim fugitive dies in Bethlehem blast; shots, mortars fired on Gilo
Five killed in two terror attacks. PA police kill four in Hadera; IDF leaves two West Bank cities
NOVEMBER 

Fatah claims killing of soldier
Two teens killed in bus attack. Gunman hits Jerusalem bus at rush hour, wounds dozens
Soldier killed near Nablus. Three Palestinians shot dead in ensuing clash
One killed, two wounded in terror attack inside Green Line
Reservist killed in mortar attack laid to rest 
Three killed in terror attacks. Afula rampage kills 2, wounds more than 40
Gush Katif woman dies in ambush
Three Israelis killed in bus bombing. Soldier shot dead at roadblock
DECEMBER 

Terrorists strike in Jerusalem center. 11 dead, 160 wounded in Kikar Zion suicide attacks
Fifteen killed in Haifa suicide bus bombing
Terror attack in Emmanuel kills 11. Arafat orders Hamas, Islamic Jihad offices closed
Reservist killed in Jordan border attack. Two terrorists slain





SEPTEMBER 

Soldier died of a roadside bomb exploded near a Givati Brigade patrol at the Netzarim junction.
Border policeman murdered by Palestinian counterpart
OCTOBER 

Border policeman dies of wounds after Palestinians prevent his evacuation
Worst civil disturbances since 1948. Barak blames Arafat, 15 die in Israel
Murdered Joseph's Tomb teacher to be buried tomorrow
Israel launches reprisal attacks on PA. 2 soldiers lynched in Ramallah
'Foul-up' over tour ends in gun battle. Rabbi, Palestinian killed in clash at Mt. Ebal, near Nablus
Five rioters killed in day of violence
Gunships hit PA after J'lem murders. Terrorists kill two Israelis in separate attacks
NOVEMBER

Three soldiers killed in gun battles
Jerusalem car bomb kills two. Barak holds PA responsible
Israel closes Rafah crossing after terror murder
2 soldiers, 10 Arabs killed. Clashes intensify as PM heads to US
4 Israelis killed in roadside attacks. Highest daily Jewish death toll since riots began; 3 Arabs die
PA pledges probe after soldier killed. Attack comes despite Arafat's 'don't shoot' order; IDF threatens retaliation
2 killed, 9 hurt in school-bus bombing in Gaza
Palestinian sniper kills youth, 18, in Gush Katif 
Car bombing kills two in Hadera. Baby among more than 50 wounded
Two soldiers killed in Gaza. Palestinians ordered out of joint offices
2 Israelis, 9 Palestinians die in clashes
DECEMBER

3 Israelis, 6 Palestinians killed
Israeli driver killed in ambush near Givat Ze'ev
2 security men killed, 2 wounded in Gaza roadside-bomb ambush 
Kahane, wife killed by terrorists


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 2, 2009)

Back in June, 2008, Egypt helped broker a 6-month cease-fire agreement between Israel and Hamas, the ruling body in the Gaza Strip. Though the cease-fire was broken several times by both sides, it largely held. Toward the end of the cease-fire in December, Israel, while closing Gaza's borders since November, indicated that it might extend the agreement, if Hamas ceased all Qassam rocket attacks. Qassam rockets are the crude but deadly homemade missiles often launched towards Israeli territory (over 3,000 times in 2008 alone). Hamas leaders, angered by the blockade and seemingly little political headway made over the past 6 months, recently stepped up rocket attacks on Israel once again. Israel has now responded with five days (so far) of air attacks and Naval bombardment on Gaza, resulting in over 350 dead, nearly 1,500 wounded and countless buildings and smugglers' tunnnels destroyed. Hamas has threatened to increase the rocket attacks send suicide bombers into Israel in retaliation, and Israel is massing troops and tanks around Gaza for a possible ground assault. (*37 photos total*)



A trail of smoke is seen after the launch of a rocket from the northern Gaza Strip aimed towards Israel on December 27, 2008. (REUTERS/Baz Ratner) 







2
Masked Palestinian militants from Islamic Jihad run with homemade rockets to put in place before later firing them into Israel on the outskirts of Gaza City, Saturday, Dec. 20, 2008. (AP Photo/Ashraf Amra) # 







3
Masked Palestinian militants from Islamic Jihad place homemade rockets before later firing them into Israel on the outskirts of Gaza City, Saturday, Dec. 20, 2008. (AP Photo/Ashraf Amra) # 







4
A Palestinian man inspects the damage where a rocket fired by Palestinian militants - intended for a target in Israel - accidentally hit a building in Gaza City, Wednesday, Dec. 24, 2008. Palestinian Iyad Dremly, who works for the Palestinian Center for Conflict Resolution, was injured in the explosion, Palestinian sources said. (AP Photo/Adel Hana) # 







5
An Israeli Apache helicopter launches a missile during an attack inside the northern Gaza Strip on December 29, 2008 as seen from the Israeli-Gaza border. (JACK GUEZ/AFP/Getty Images) # 







6
Smoke rises above Gaza after another Israeli air strike on a Hamas target, December 29, 2008 along Israel's side of the Gaza border. (Uriel Sinai/Getty Images) # 







7
Wounded Palestinians are treated on the floor of crowded Kamal Edwan hospital in Beit Lahia in the northern Gaza Strip on December 29, 2008, following an Israeli air strike on the nearby Jabalia refugee camp. Israeli tanks massed at the Gaza border today as warplanes continued pounding Hamas targets in the densely populated enclave. (MOHAMMED ABED/AFP/Getty Images) # 







8
Samera Baalusha (34) (right) sits with her daughter Eman (15) and surviving son Mohamad (15 months) while waiting to see the body of her 4-year-old daughter Jawaher Baalusha during the funeral held for Jawher and her four other sisters who were all killed in an Israeli missile strike, on December 29, 2008 in the Jebaliya refugee camp, in the northern Gaza Strip. Jawher Baalusha and her sisters were killed during an Israeli air raid while they were sleeping together in their bedroom. Medics stated that the raid had targeted a mosque near their home in Jabalia. (Abid Katib/Getty Images) # 







9
An Israeli F15 fighter flies over the northern Israeli-Gaza Strip border on December 28, 2008. (JACK GUEZ/AFP/Getty Images) # 







10
Smoke billows from a targeted location in the northern Gaza Strip following an Israeli air raid, as seen from the Israeli-Gaza border on December 30, 2008. (JACK GUEZ/AFP/Getty Images) # 









Warning:
This image contains graphic
or objectionable content

click here to view it.
11
Many bodies lie outside the Hamas police headquarters following an Israeli air strike in Gaza City on December 27, 2008. (MOHAMMED ABED/AFP/Getty Images) # 







12
Palestinian firefighters try to extinguish flames at a medical warehouse after an Israeli airstrike targeted at a fuel tank nearby in the southern Gaza Strip town of Rafah on Sunday, Dec. 28, 2008. Israel widened its deadliest-ever air offensive against Gaza's Hamas rulers Sunday, pounding Hamas targets, smugglers' tunnels and a central prison. (AP Photo/Xinhua) # 







13
Israelis take cover during a rocket warning siren in the southern Israeli town of Ashkelon, Monday Dec. 29, 2008. (AP Photo / Tsafrir Abayov) # 







14
Smoke rises after an Israel air strike in Gaza Strip December 28, 2008. Israel launched air strikes on Gaza for a second successive day on Sunday, piling pressure on Hamas. (REUTERS/Ibraheem Abu Mustafa) # 







15


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 2, 2009)

You know rajkhalsa ji,

Each picture is a picture of my own face -- my anger, my lack of forgiveness, my fear, my suffering, my pain. Change comes from within.


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 2, 2009)

So lets stop blaming Israel...please understand our Jewish brothers are only reacting ...Hamas needs to be cleaned ..*deletion.*.trust me Aad ji had the Palestine citizens been sensible such a Government would not have won elections . Killing innocent children, women, men going to work by using human bombs on buses. Till when should Israel stay inert ???

Forgive me rajkhalsa ji, but there was a short forum violation there. aad0002


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats fine Aaad ji ..I apologize for harsh comments ..I am too sensitive and that makes me a bit of a loose toungue


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 2, 2009)

and if I may add my further one cent observation...
IMHO..its all one big "LIE" that all this will " GO AWAY..vanish..Foof.Disappear "..IF..IF..IF..Palestine is made an Independent State...Israel is wiped OFF the Map...all will be Peace and Glorious Sunshine...
Will it really ?? NO.
The "center stage will then shift...to..."KASHMIR"....just give up Kashmir..and All will be Peace and glorious sunshine..OK OK we give up Kashmir....Hallelujah...Peace ??              Hell NO...
Shift..to Mindanao Phillipines....OK we give up Mindanao....Peace ??            NO..
Shift to Pattani South Thailand... OK we give up Pattani..Peace ??            NO....
Shift to..Sudan..
shift to Algeria..
Shift to Ethiopia..
Shift to  Ghana...Nigeria...Albania...Chechniya...UK !! YES UK..USA..Canada..Germany..Hyderabda..Delhi..Amritsar........KEEP SHIFTING...Folks....the Never ending SHIFTING....Even IF all the  World's 6 Billion convert...then Shiahs..Sunnis..Ahmediahs..will continue to explode each other....
More people have died "in anme of religion"...and TODAY even more are DYING IN THE NAME OF THE SAME RELIGION...previously never had a case of catholics bombing Protestan churches...now we have Shiahs bombing Sunni mosques...SAD BIG TIME..


----------



## Archived_member7 (Apr 3, 2009)

Very true Gyani ji ..its like right from my heart ....I have argued with intellectuals in Mumbai with this very idea ...give away??..till what extent ?? and why ??? 

I would like to share this hard fact Gyani ji with you , with every one ...the Mumbai citizens are largely materialistic and such issues for them are like business deals , they give their opinion based on their concept of greasing palms if a contract has to go through...but here is where they are miserable losers since they dont realise that Islam is not a government agency who will be happy with one mouthful. There is no end to their hunger. 

Till the 26/11 attacks the 'common man' of Mumbai was like.." What have we achieved by keeping Kashmir with us for the last 60 years ? Lets give it away and all that terrorism will end "

AND NOW THE DIFFERENCE IS " SHOOT THEM ..KILL THEM ..FIGHT THEM" ...I would ask them Now why shoot and kill..Give away your Mumbai " ..When it came upon your own blood you have chosen to fight ..when it was in Kashmir ..it was ..." Ohh its Kashmir ..everyday stories "  .... 

There was a 2,00,000 strong mob for protest and heaped abuses on politicians ...post 26/11 attacks ..What happened to you when it happend in Kashmir, the Punjab, North East...Where were you ??


----------



## Satyaban (Aug 19, 2009)

Namaste

Many have died over the millenia in the name of religion, in most case when religion tries to or controls a nation or region. Currently it is the Muslims but in the past much blood has been spilled by Catholic, Anglicans, Protestants, Jews, and the many isolated cultures that populated the islands that dot the Pacific, so named by Balboa, and let's not forget Mexico and Central and South America. I leave North America out because religion played no part in our slaughter.

But here we are talking about Palestine. A place where Israel clearly plays the role of oppressor and of course they learned from the best. I consider their last military operation an outrage and a further violation of Palestinian humanity.

I don't want to be misunderstood in about this. There is plenty of blame to go around the US for its blind support for Israel is a good example. "To the winner go the spoils" sounds good but does not apply so well in modern times which I think is self explanatory. Blame can also be placed on many Muslim states because they kept the idea alive that they the Pales would be returning so they have lived in refugee camps for decades. The money spent on illegal arms and other weapons, supporting militants like Hezbollah, Hamas, and others could have been spent on infrastructure and housing. If we looked simply at the numbers we would find that those in the camps who lived in what is now Israel are very few and very old. The rest were born outside Israel obviously. Those who were driven out deserve to spend their remaining years in a much better situation.

I fully support Israel's right to exist within its 1967 borders and also a Palestinian state with self determination and complete sovereignty.

Pic top to bottom
1. Wounded Pale child
2. Pale teen outside destroyed house
3. Attack on UN school
4. More destroyed houses fate of inhabitants?
Photos from Der Spiegel

Peace now
Satyaban


----------

